# someone please help me this is driving me crazy



## vinnymalderson (Jan 28, 2013)

please help me find this female pianist, she is regularly shown doing a piano solo on classic fm on sky tv. she is around 40+ years old in the video and looks like ann robinson, she wears glasses same hairdo as anne and her dress has a green bow on. the same music was played behind the prince harry documentary(frontline afghanistan) please help
thankyou
vinny


----------

